# DJ Live Sets/Radio Shows! Post em here!



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 22, 2017)

(Hope this in the right catagory) 

So, as title says. If you DJ or do Radio type shows and you want to share it with everyone, go and submit here! Perhaps others will give you some feedback! New and Vetern DJs are welcome to post. I will start off;


----------

